# Moto X First Gen , Glass top is broken



## Baker (Apr 15, 2015)

Guys

My Moto X first gen is fallen from hand and its glass top is broken. 

I contacted service centre they are estimating around 10k for replacement , But the display is fine in my phone , is there any way i can replace only the glass top..?

any idea guys..?


----------



## $hadow (Apr 15, 2015)

Looking for a DIY?


----------



## Baker (Apr 15, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Looking for a DIY?



If it is not that difficult ,  or from outside authorized service center with less price...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 15, 2015)

Baker said:


> If it is not that difficult ,  or from outside authorized service center with less price...


NEW LCD Display Touch Screen Digitizer Assembly Motorola Moto X 1st GEN XT1060 | eBay


----------



## Vyom (Apr 15, 2015)

If you are in Delhi, Nehru Place is a good place to fix your broken display. I enquired about it once since I have a Moto X 1st gen too. They said it's easy to replace the glass screen and costs around 2 to 3K or even less. I remember this since I was quite surprised.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 15, 2015)

Yup, if your touch is working, then the digitizer need not be replaced.. The outer glass layer can easily be replaced by anyone as long as they have original part


----------



## $hadow (Apr 15, 2015)

If you would have been living around NCR region i would have suggested you to go to Nehru Place but now I think Bangalore people can help here.


----------



## Baker (Apr 16, 2015)

Service center told , they have to replace the entire display it will cost me 9.3 k :O

In bangalore i may have to lurk trough SP road may be... 

any input from bangalore is welcome


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 16, 2015)

But thats totally absurd !!, if your touch is working, there's no need to replace the digitiser.. Maybe MotoX Display and digitizer is attached  together ? like SOny phones


----------



## Vyom (Apr 17, 2015)

^^ I don't think that's the case though. Since as mentioned in my previous post, only display can be changed for under 2K. OP should try more offline shops.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 17, 2015)

Digitizer and the glass are different but it's difficult to peel the glass only without affecting the digitizer, that's why even when your digitizer is not broken/damaged the SC people change it anyway. Maybe some greatly skilled technical experts can do that, but that not gonna happen in most service centres.


----------



## Baker (Apr 17, 2015)

I had checked many offline shops , all are suggesting the same thing. They can not change only glass top and it is not even available.

But I am getting different price quotes from different shops....
it is ranging from 3.5k to 7k , but all are for changing the entire display unit.

My doubt here is will the entire display unit can be only 3.5k...? , and all are saying it is original ones.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 17, 2015)

At this point your only option is to judge the reputation of the shop. And you may even ask them to let them do it under your supervision. See if they allow or not. Should tell something about their transparency of service.


----------



## andy_65_in (May 12, 2015)

any luck, im in the same boat


----------



## ChiRuTha (Aug 4, 2016)

Baker said:


> I had checked many offline shops , all are suggesting the same thing. They can not change only glass top and it is not even available.
> 
> But I am getting different price quotes from different shops....
> it is ranging from 3.5k to 7k , but all are for changing the entire display unit.
> ...



I would be interested to know how did you get your mobile repaired. After one year I am in same boat at Bangalore with a broken display. Please help.

- - - Updated - - -

Even now when the resale value of a Moto X first generation is around 7k, Service centers are asking 10k for display change! The local shops are asking for 3-4k but the display unit would be chinese junk and maynot be reliable! :thinking_NF:


----------



## ALLWIN MICHAEL (Jun 24, 2017)

Did you guys get a solution to the problem?I'm in the same pathetic situation now,as my moto x had its glass top broken and its costing another phones budget for its repair.please do suggest a way!


----------

